# Time to rescape



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

One of my tanks needs a serious rescape, the anubias has grown too much

Forgot to take a before picture, so here's one with my cat. The tank that needs the rescape is the larger one at the back (the one kitty isn't looking at), only plants are anubias and floating frogbit.









First need to pull the anubias off the wood









my final placement of the wood pieces, wanted to create more open space at the center this time.









next will need to reattach some of the anubias and tie some fissidens on the upward pointing branches. Will also like to attach some narrow leaf java ferns at the middle of the branch structure.

Here's a presale/trade note, I will use less than half the anubias, so when I'm done rescaping I will have plenty of anubias for sale/trade. I need plenty of narrow leaf java ferns  so if you have some to trade PM me, I'm around the beaches area


----------



## Lexingtonmax (Jan 26, 2011)

WOW!!! great tanks, please keep us updated.... just out of curiosity what kind of lights are you using on them?


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats really nice, you dont even need much light for anubius anyway. Have you thought about getting other low light plants for the rescape?


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

thanks,
Lighting on both tanks are the coralife double T5.

I've been growing fissidens in the smaller tank for the past year and have enough to transfer some to the bigger tank for this rescape.

Yeah I'm looking for a lot of narrow leaf java ferns, so if anyone has any to spare, I have a lot of anubias to trade.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Im also looking for the narrow leaf java fern.

Jung, I dont have any plants at the moment as I re did my entire 45 gallon tank. So Im also interested in your anabuis, is it nana or a more specific name? I really want the smaller "petite" or nana species.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

I got some narrow ferns from aquamagic. I got two doff ones, first one was really tiny, but second was long . Either or they were nice. But u might want to wait until spring. They don't insulate their stuff


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

yeah I was planning to do my rescape during spring and order some stuff from aquatic magic, but couldn't wait till the weather warmed up 

Finished re-attaching the anubias and tied some fissidens. Gonna give menagerie a call tomorrow and see if they have any narrow leave java ferns


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Were most of those anubias grown to that amount or did you start off with that many?

Those are basically my favorite plants, and I'm amazed at how much you have!


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

a lot were propagated, just cut the rhisome in half, the front will continue growing but the back piece will sprout new buds. I find the ones at the top level which received the most light sprouted a lot of buds (2-5) and grew really fast.


----------



## Zelth (Mar 25, 2011)

I really like those tanks what is the filtration, and how do you control filament algae from invading moss?


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

The filtration is an eheim 2224. When I had taiwan moss, I had no problems with algae, because the moss grew so fast. Now with the much slower growing fissidens, I have hair algae, it's a constant battle, I have to remove it manually.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Try flag fish (Jordanella floridae). They love filamentous algae. They will completely clean it out of wads of moss without damaging the moss.


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah I've had them before and they did eat the hair algae, but they were nasty especially towards the corys, so can't keep them.

Decided to convert my small tank to a CRS tank so all the anubias has to go
Before:








After:








Not done with the scape but it will be kept simple.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Where did you put all the corys?


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

Moved them all back to the big tank. I'm overstocked


----------

